# Amazon Prime



## Ruben Guzman (Feb 11, 2020)

recently out of nowhere on tivo edge playing the Amazon Prime App on 4K programs playback it kicks me out saying Copy Protecton error and to change my HDMI case but prior to that the 4k programming was playing fine. I was running the output of my tivo edge to my denon AVR-X6400H , to make sure it wasn't my AVR. I connected my tivo edge directly to my Sony Bravia OLED and it did the same thing stopped playback of Amazon Prime 4K programming saying Copy Prtection error. Need help.


----------



## harristl (Jun 20, 2003)

Try playing with the video resolution and HDR settings. I had to explicitly set resolution to 4k and turned HDR off. On my Samsung television, it works fine when I go direct, but the settings above were required when I went through my receiver.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

I had this happen with my parents home theater setup. They had a denon receiver and hdmi over ethernet adapter. I had to turn off all the 4k and hdr for it to work  I think the older hdmi over eternet couldnt do both 5.1 surround sound and 4k.


----------

